# FS: Eheim Pro 3 2080 & Eheim 2260 Cannister Filters - $350



## The TRUST (Apr 22, 2010)

I have 2 Eheim Cannister filters for sale. Please read carefully.

Both these filters DO NOT come with any media.

I got them from someone that had them up and running but during the process of moving the return spout of the Pro 2080 broke. You can buy the replacement part at www.eheimparts.com

The 2260 is fully intact. I am not using them because I am using sponge filters right now.

These filters brand new cost close to $800 for both. I am only asking $350 for both for a quick sale.

Price is in CAN$. I can have *m_class2g* bring these back up to BC. I accept Paypal (prefered) or you can give cash to *m_class2g* to bring down.


----------



## The TRUST (Apr 22, 2010)

*FS: Coralife Aqualight Dual Linear Strip T5 Aquarium Light 48"*

2 Coralife Aqualight Dual Linear Strip T5 Aquarium Lighting Fixtures ( 2X28 Watt). They are 48" long.

Coralife lights are sold!


----------



## The TRUST (Apr 22, 2010)

*FS: Odyssea Bluemoon LED Underwater Lights 44"*

I have 2x Odyssea Bluemoon LED Underwater Lights 44"

LEDs have been sold!


----------



## The TRUST (Apr 22, 2010)

only the filters are left


----------



## kevin22 (May 12, 2010)

how much for the 2260 only?


----------



## anessa (Apr 26, 2010)

PMed you...


----------



## The TRUST (Apr 22, 2010)

To the top!


----------



## The TRUST (Apr 22, 2010)

Filters are still available.


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

kevin22 said:


> how much for the 2260 only?


2260 is on hold for me , if nobody buys them both


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

I just saw that the pro was broken....


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

tang daddy said:


> I'll take the ehiem pro 3 for $110 if juice wants to pick up the other for $240


nope the most i will pay for it 200 bucks , its still a good deal ? 

mike is going down on july 11th


----------



## The TRUST (Apr 22, 2010)

Both are still available


----------



## The TRUST (Apr 22, 2010)

to the top!


----------

